# Little SNOW storm in Texas this morning!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

BOOM! All birds shot in the spread while decoying. Nick said it was the best snow goose decoying he's seen in over 10 years. He is open tomorrow and we're putting together a group to go in on another feed if you're interested. $225 per person, 6ppl minimum.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Sunday goose hunt*

Still have room for a hunt this Sunday. Eagle Lake -Garwood areas

$180 each

Sammy Romano 713-306-3574

Also booking for Duck/Goose hunts Saturday November 18-thru and including Thanksgiving Day November 23.

Note: Wednesday 22 is booked

Thanks


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Please delete*

Sorry run n gun 
meant to do a separate thread


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

grand poobah said:


> Sorry run n gun
> meant to do a separate thread


No worries man, hoping you have a great season. With all these young snows down, it should be a good one!


----------

